# P0020 error code



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

I’ve had no end of issues with this car. All started when a misfire showed up. Took it to the mechanic got a coil pack replaced. It was fine for a few days. Then back at it again. Back to the shop, said a head gasket may be done. Issues starting at this point. 
I did the head gasket! Did it myself to save some cash. Purred for a few days then misfire again. 

Took it back to the shop they couldnt get the scan tool to work. Told me to change the battery - did that. It ran well for a day and back to the misfire. 

A few days after that there was a change - it started running rough. This is when the P0020 started to show. 

I’m starting to thing it’s an ecu problem. Thoughts? 
Appreciate your help on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The two main causes of P0020 are issues with the wiring to the VVT (camshaft actuator) or an issue with the actuator itself on bank #2. The voltage value coming from the camshaft position actuator is outside its normal operating parameters.

Oiling Issues

Low Oil: A common cause of P0020 is low oil.
Dirty Oil: If the oil and/or oil filter haven’t been changed in a long time, sometimes it can cause the camshaft actuator to clog up with sludge.
Wrong viscosity (Too Thick or Too Thin): If you recently had an oil change and your vehicle now has this code, change the oil again, and verify that the shop used the right oil.
Wiring Problems

The wiring from the solenoid to the ECU can become damaged or broken. This will throw the P0020 code.


----------



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The two main causes of P0020 are issues with the wiring to the VVT (camshaft actuator) or an issue with the actuator itself on bank #2. The voltage value coming from the camshaft position actuator is outside its normal operating parameters.
> 
> Oiling Issues
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Are we talking about the camshaft sensor sitting at the rear of the head? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

kim.m.anthony said:


> Are we talking about the camshaft sensor sitting at the rear of the head?


Yep.


----------

